# Batman Forever Batmobile



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's the Batmobile from the Batman Forever movie. In my opinion, the only Batmobile that's worse than this is the one from Batman & Robin. Yep, it's ugly but I still had to do it up. The first thing I did was to re-cast the chrome body inserts in clear resin. I then used a grinder on my Dremel to fine-tune the shape so they could fit in where the thinner plastic went, and so it would diffuse the light (yep, I lit this sucker). I also drilled out the gauges on the instrument panel pod and the center console. I used a green LED to light up the interior and blue for the exterior body panels. When testing it out, I realized that the interior tub blocked a large portion of the side panels, so I had to cut out the sides of the interior and re-shape the interior to allow the light to shine through. I also lit up the headlights. It wasn't an easy build, but I wanted to make sure I got it lit up as good as I could. Here's some pics with the car unlit:




























And here's the car lit up:



















Due to the wiring and having to include a switch, I mounted it on a base. I figured that it needed
a good background, so here's how it looks sitting on the shelf:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I'm not a fan of this version of the Batmobile either, but you did a nice job on this build. Those HUGE tail fins would have never allowed Bats to park in an underground garage. Also seems a little stubbier than I remember...


----------



## My Model World (May 7, 2021)

Not a favourite but that has turned out just great. Very skillful.
I have had to settle for the Eaglemoss 1:43 diecast version.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

whiskeyrat said:


> I'm not a fan of this version of the Batmobile either, but you did a nice job on this build. Those HUGE tail fins would have never allowed Bats to park in an underground garage. Also seems a little stubbier than I remember...


"Stubbier". I thought the same thing the first time I saw a built-up kit, but after comparing it to the full size car(s) it's not as far off as it looks. When (if?) I finally get around to building this kit I'm planning to leave that big, stupid, top "batfin" off of the car. I think that was supposed to be Joel Schumacher's nod to the comic book Batmobile from the 1940s, but you're absolutely right about the clearance issues and Bruce Wayne would never have been so stupid as to design a car that limits it's own mobility.


----------

